# Pressemitteilung: PETA zeigt Angler an



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2005)

Von der Redaktion MatchAngler haben wir folgende Mitteilung erhalten, die wir hier gerne veröffentlichen:

*PETA erstattet Strafanzeige gegen die Veranstalter des Behrens-Cup. *
*Harzer Wettanglern wird ein Strich durch die Angelrute gezogen.  *

Gerlingen- 
PETA hat gegen die Veranstalter, sowie gegen alle Teilnehmer des sog. "Behrens-Cup in nicht verjährter Zeit von 2002-2005 Strafanzeige und Strafantrag erstattet. Die gegen §§ 17, 18 TSchG  verstoßenden Personen organisieren jedes Jahr eine Wettangel-Veranstaltung mit Namen
"Behrens-Cup".

"Wettangeln sei kein Sport und auch kein Hobby, sondern pure Lust am Mord", so die Tierrechtsorganisation PETA. Die Straftäter angeln vor allem Karpfen oder Meeresforellen, die allein wegen des Wettkampfzieles, ein Foto mit dem "schönsten Stück", aus dem Wasser gezogen werden. Das Eindringen des Angelhakens in die Weichteile der Fische, das Herausnehmen aus dem Wasser, der Aufenthalt an Land in Menschen-, also Beutegreiferhand, das Entfernen des Angelhakens sowie das Wiederhineinwerfen der Tiere stellen - wie gerichtlich wiederholt festgestellt - eine Tortur für die Fische dar, weil diese Vorgänge anhaltende Schmerzen, Schäden und Leiden verursachen. 

Den Beschuldigten ist bereits selbst bekannt, dass diese Art des Wettkampf-Angelns, nämlich des Angelns "ohne vernünftigen Grund" (der Verzehr der Fische wäre (noch) ein solcher nach derzeitiger Rechtslage) ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz darstellt.

Besonders clever scheinen die Harzer Angler wirklich nicht zu sein, denn auf ihrer Homepage www.harzer-angler.de legen sie ein Geständnis ab, indem sie wissen: "Catch and Release ist natürlich verboten."

Die Beschuldigten fangen die Tiere und lassen sich anschließend mit ihnen fotografieren und 
"messen" bevor sie sie  wieder ins Wasser zurücksetzen.

"Fast alle dieser schwer traumatisierten Tiere sterben in der Folge, weil sie diesen Stress mitsamt den Verletzungen nicht überstehen", so Dr. Haferbeck von PETA. 

Es kommt den Wettkampfteilnehmern ausschließlich auf das Foto neben dem Gefühl von Stolz und Kameradschaft an, auf nichts anderes. Dies sind nach anerkannter Rechtsprechung keine ausreichenden "vernünftigen Gründe", den Tieren derartige Traumata zuzufügen, dass sie nach einiger Zeit verenden.

Die Beschuldigten sind Wiederholungstäter und Dauer-Tierquäler. Sie führen dieses verbotene Wettangeln jedes Jahr regelmäßig durch und kündigen für 2006 weitere Straftaten, eben eine neue Veranstaltung des "Behrens-Cup" an. "Dies gilt es durch strenge trafverfolgungsmaßnahmen in Zukunft zu verhindern", so Dr. Breining von PETA. "Angeln ist Lustmord und kein Hobby", meint PETA.

Weitere Informationen finden Sie unter: www.Fischen-tut-weh.de

PETA ist mit mehr als 850.000 Mitgliedern die weltweit größte
Tierrechtsorganisation. Ziel der Organisation ist es, durch Aufdecken von
Tierquälerei, Aufklärung der Öffentlichkeit und Veränderung der Lebensweise
jedem Tier zu einem besseren Leben zu verhelfen.
------------------------- 
PETA-Deutschland e.V.
Dieselstr. 21
70839 Gerlingen
07156-0178-280
mailtoressestelle@peta.de

Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------

